# dave forsythe



## welshpaddy (Feb 2, 2014)

looking for dave forsythe electrician on dartbank of andrew weir and son who i sailed with as junior engineer 1967/1968 from dysart in fife


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Welshpadd*y and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage


----------

